# 1.2 intermedius



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

just wanted to see if anyone has any luck with 1.2 trios of intermedius i have and extra female i was thinking of adding to an already breeding pair. 
steve


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i have a trio, but they were all introduced in teh breeding tank at the same time, if you plan on introducing a new famel to an already established pair i woudl be careful of aggression with the 2 females.


----------



## timnkim (Mar 1, 2008)

Been there, done that, and as careful as I was I lost a good female before I realized it.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah i think im just going to try to find someone to trade with for her, i wouldnt mind some lamasi, or yuris. its not worth putting her through the added stress.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey,
what kind of lamasi aare you looking for?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i have none so any really, i really like orange but green leg or std are cool too.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i have some green legged individuals if you are interested, i am not sure that you will get anyone who will trade orange or standards for nominat intermedius.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i decided to move all three to a 2yo 29gal viv i have had empty for good time now. no signs of agression yet.


----------



## timnkim (Mar 1, 2008)

My females showed no aggeression at all for six weeks, then as soon as my guard went down and I stopped watching so close I lost one of them. :? :? Good luck.


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

How big was your tank? I have a 30 high tank with 2.2 intermedius for about 5 weeks now and haven't noticed much aggression. I know the aggression can be subtle with these guys, but I haven't noticed anything unusual. I have heard quite a few people keeping groups of imitators and intermedius successfully. The 2 females both tend to hang around 1 of the males (the one that calls all the time). The other male is kind of a loner, but he was the last one introduced to the group and he hasn't done any calling. I watch the group closely and never notice anything odd going on between the 2 females, but I am relatively new to thumbnails, so I may not know what to look for. Is there anything in particular that is different from the larger darts? Also, will intermedius and imitator females eat the eggs of other females?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

well the female seem to almost be buddys but the male seems to be the agressor to the new female or he likes it rough, hes been trying to mount her following a few seconds of calling for about an hour. she dosnt seem to want to get away though, she stay pretty close by. ive never had any other darts act like this


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Steve, Is this the female I was planning on getting from you? I guess you aren't going to give her up now.  Let me know if you are.

Chris


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

no this is is a female i picked up from chris dulany from dartfrogdepot a few weeks ago, i still have the other one.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

here are a few shots of the 29 gal i moved them to. and yes i forgot to silicone the inside of the front i set it up about 3 years ago so rooki mistake. grew in nice though. sorry for the glare theres just no way to get a good pic of this tank.


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

How is that 1.2 treating you?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

ended up splitting them up and selling the extra female. the male was refusing to transport till she was out of the tank.


----------

